# AGR INFO 101



## Rail Freak (Jun 29, 2008)

Obviously I'm new and trying to learn Rail Travel without buggin you guys too much. I'm trying to take advantage of your knowledge while waiting for my 1st trip!

That said, :unsure: I need help with this point/zone thing! :huh:


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 29, 2008)

There are 3 AGR award zones. The borders are ATL, CIN and TOL between the east and midwest, and ELP, ABQ/TRI, DEN and WPT between the midwest and west. (There is also a special northeast zone *IF* your award is totally within that zone.) The amount of points needed is based on your starting point and your ending point. Anytime you cross a zone border, you need an additional zone.

However, there is one *BIG* exception! Due to a loophole  , on the route of the Crescent, the stations between ATL and SDL (even though in order to make a same day connection to somewhere else in your zone, you must connect in either WAS or CVS), a trip within the midwest zone is 1 zone only! Thus a trip from BHM to MSP or ATL to DEN is only 1 zone!  And the infamous SDL-LAX is only 2 zones - even though you must go via WAS, and you can chose a routing via PDX! B)


----------



## Rail Freak (Jun 29, 2008)

the_traveler said:


> There are 3 AGR award zones. The borders are ATL, CIN and TOL between the east and midwest, and ELP, ABQ/TRI, DEN and WPT between the midwest and west. (There is also a special northeast zone *IF* your award is totally within that zone.) The amount of points needed is based on your starting point and your ending point. Anytime you cross a zone border, you need an additional zone.
> However, there is one *BIG* exception! Due to a loophole  , on the route of the Crescent, the stations between ATL and SDL (even though in order to make a same day connection to somewhere else in your zone, you must connect in either WAS or CVS), a trip within the midwest zone is 1 zone only! Thus a trip from BHM to MSP or ATL to DEN is only 1 zone!  And the infamous SDL-LAX is only 2 zones - even though you must go via WAS, and you can chose a routing via PDX! B)


:huh: Thanx???? 

Glad I Asked. LOL! Think 101,


----------



## Rail Freak (Oct 29, 2008)

Well,

I'm approaching Select Status (4,246 rail points/5,096 point balance) & I'm still confused.

Questions:

1) Would purchasing points be considered Rail Pts. & would it be worth it to reach Select Level?

2) Would traveling reserved coach, TPA to ATL, cost me 5500 pts. or 11,000 pts.

3) 15,000 pts. could get me & girlfriend on a roomette?


----------



## PRR 60 (Oct 29, 2008)

Rail Freak said:


> Well,I'm approaching Select Status (4,246 rail points/5,096 point balance) & I'm still confused.
> 
> Questions:
> 
> ...


1) Purchased points do not count toward status. Only points earned from Amtrak travel count.

2) Reserved coach TPA to ATL is 5500 points one way, 11,000 points round trip. You would have to travel to TPA to WAS and then back to ATL, so you would get a long ride.

3) Yes, 15,000 points will get you a one-zone, one-way roomette for two. TPA to ATL should get you two nights for your 15,000 points.


----------



## Rail Freak (Oct 29, 2008)

PRR 60 said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > Well,I'm approaching Select Status (4,246 rail points/5,096 point balance) & I'm still confused.
> ...



So,

I could go reserved coach seat for 5500 pts, TPA-NYP-BOS-ALB???


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 29, 2008)

Rail Freak said:


> Well,I'm approaching Select Status (4,246 rail points/5,096 point balance) & I'm still confused.
> 
> Questions:
> 
> ...


1) As mentioned, only actual *PAID* Amtrak travel counts toward Select status. But seeing your so close, here's an idea!  If you travel 4 times from (say) TPA to ORL round trip, it would not cost too much - and it would give you 800 rail points. Add that to your 4,246 that you currently have and Select status with 5,046 points!  Better yet, if you can find a round trip to somewhere like WPK or similar *THAT REQUIRES YOU TO TAKE A BUS FROM TPA TO ORL*, you would earn 100 points for the bus and 100 points for the train. Thus this could be done with 2 round trips (to earn 800 points)! 

And if you signed up for the double points promo, although it doesn't count towards Select status, it will give you more points that you can earn later! 

2) All point rewards shown are for one way travel.

3) A roomette or bedroom award includes the rail fare *FOR EITHER 1 OR 2*, the roomette or bedroom *FOR EITHER 1 OR 2* and all meals *FOR EITHER 1 OR 2* - assuming both are listed on the reservation!

Just looking at a 1 zone award, for 1 person going coach, it costs 5,500 points, for 2 going coach, it is 11,000 points, but for 2 in a roomette (and all meals), it costs only 15,000 points!


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 29, 2008)

Rail Freak said:


> So,I could go reserved coach seat for 5500 pts, TPA-NYP-BOS-ALB???


AGR can only book an AGR reward if the routing comes up on the screen. They see the same list of options that you see on amtrak.com - so if you see it listed, they can book it!


----------



## Rail Freak (Oct 29, 2008)

the_traveler said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > Well,I'm approaching Select Status (4,246 rail points/5,096 point balance) & I'm still confused.
> ...


Thanx,

I signed up for the double points & then took a trip STP (bus) - ORL( Meteor) - JAX.

JAX (Star - TPA (bus) - STP.

I checked my AGR Acct. They've credited me with the train ride from ORL to JAX 100 pts. + 100 pt fall promo bonus. That's it!!! No bus travel or return to STP points. ( This was credited just yesterday, so maybe its coming) I also made seperate reservations, thinking I'd get a total of 400 pts. Hope it works out that way! Thanx traveler. Your point of bus points goes over my head!!! :unsure:


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 29, 2008)

Each route (either train or bus) offers the 100 point minimum. But also each route submits their tickets separately. So, they may not post at the same time. Bus connections may take the longest.

As an example, on my recent trip, the SEA-CHI train trip on 10/14 posted a few days ago. However, the train just before that, PDX-SEA on 10/14, or the bus from LAX-BFD on 10/12 have not posted yet.

Just be sure to keep the ticket stubs until all points post!


----------



## Rail Freak (Oct 29, 2008)

the_traveler said:


> Each route (either train or bus) offers the 100 point minimum. But also each route submits their tickets separately. So, they may not post at the same time. Bus connections may take the longest.
> As an example, on my recent trip, the SEA-CHI train trip on 10/14 posted a few days ago. However, the train just before that, PDX-SEA on 10/14, or the bus from LAX-BFD on 10/12 have not posted yet.
> 
> Just be sure to keep the ticket stubs until all points post!



So, you're saying for that trip I should recieve 100pts bus STP-ORL,100 pts ORL-JAX,100 pts JAX-TPA,100 pts bus TPA-STP = 400 pts X 2 = 800 pts.?????


----------



## Rail Freak (Oct 29, 2008)

the_traveler said:


> Each route (either train or bus) offers the 100 point minimum. But also each route submits their tickets separately. So, they may not post at the same time. Bus connections may take the longest.
> As an example, on my recent trip, the SEA-CHI train trip on 10/14 posted a few days ago. However, the train just before that, PDX-SEA on 10/14, or the bus from LAX-BFD on 10/12 have not posted yet.
> 
> Just be sure to keep the ticket stubs until all points post!



I just checked my X country trip from Sept & there are no pts for bus travel, could this mean more pts coming???


----------



## AlanB (Oct 29, 2008)

Rail Freak said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Each route (either train or bus) offers the 100 point minimum. But also each route submits their tickets separately. So, they may not post at the same time. Bus connections may take the longest.
> ...


Yes it does, any bus trips should have provided points for you. For example if you took the bus from Tampa to Orlando, then you should have received points for the bus ride. If you didn't and it's been more than 6 weeks since the bus ride, then it's time to file a missing points request.


----------



## Rail Freak (Oct 29, 2008)

AlanB said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > the_traveler said:
> ...


I took a bus fro STP-ORL on 9/1/08 & a bus from ORL-STP on 9/11/08 And no pts. received!?


----------



## AlanB (Oct 29, 2008)

Rail Freak said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > Rail Freak said:
> ...


Then it's time to start chasing down your points. If you like, you can initially try the online missing points process, make sure that you have your ticket stubs handy when you go to the AGR site as you'll need them. But don't be surprised if that fails. Sometimes a second report via the missing points function is the charm. Failing that, or if you don't want to bother with the online at all, then you'll have to make copies of your ticket stubs and send them into AGR in order to get credit.


----------



## Rail Freak (Oct 29, 2008)

AlanB said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > AlanB said:
> ...


Could I go to the Amtrak bus station as they are very friendly!


----------



## AlanB (Oct 29, 2008)

Rail Freak said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > Then it's time to start chasing down your points. If you like, you can initially try the online missing points process, make sure that you have your ticket stubs handy when you go to the AGR site as you'll need them. But don't be surprised if that fails. Sometimes a second report via the missing points function is the charm. Failing that, or if you don't want to bother with the online at all, then you'll have to make copies of your ticket stubs and send them into AGR in order to get credit.
> ...


No, a normal Amtrak ticket agent cannot help you. AGR is run by a seperate company under contract with Amtrak. The local agents have no access what so ever to the AGR system. Only AGR can help you. You must either call them (and probably get told that you have to mail things in, although sometimes certain CSR's will do it by phone), mail things in, or try the online missing points request form.


----------



## sechs (Oct 30, 2008)

I will point out that points from thruway services usually take *much* longer to automatically post than those for train travel. I had a thruway bus automatically post almost two months after the travel actually took place.

That said, you do need to start pursuing this, to make sure that you receive your due.


----------



## Rail Freak (Oct 30, 2008)

sechs said:


> I will point out that points from thruway services usually take *much* longer to automatically post than those for train travel. I had a thruway bus automatically post almost two months after the travel actually took place.
> That said, you do need to start pursuing this, to make sure that you receive your due.


Just got off the phone with AGR. Very friendly & helpful! Points should be posted 5 - 7 days!

Thanx guys


----------



## Rail Freak (Oct 30, 2008)

I read the T & C of AGR but didn't see how much it cost to purchase points?


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 30, 2008)

They allocate a certain amount for each segment, but if the bus portion is under $50, it wouldn't matter if it is $0.50 or $45 - you would still get the 100 point minimum!


----------



## AlanB (Oct 30, 2008)

Rail Freak said:


> I read the T & C of AGR but didn't see how much it cost to purchase points?


It's not in the T & C, in large part because it's actually a third party company that buys the points for you. That said, click here for a FAQ on buying points.


----------



## Ispolkom (Oct 30, 2008)

Rail Freak said:


> I read the T & C of AGR but didn't see how much it cost to purchase points?


$.0275 per point + $15 per transaction. Strangely enough, buying points is under the "Hot Deals" tab.


----------

